# Cable braided necklace - quick and simple knit



## Beila Charna (Apr 28, 2012)

http://olgajazzzy.blogspot.com/2010/12/cable-braided-necklace.html


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

That's pretty neat. Might even make one myself and see how I like doing them.


----------



## Kaye3514 (Feb 17, 2013)

That is amazing. Thanks for the linl


----------



## mammaw10 (Dec 10, 2012)

Really neat thanks for the link.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

That is very pretty and wouldn't take long to make. Make nice presents, too. :thumbup: Thank you for posting it. I saved it and am going to show the pattern to my granddaughters and my daughter to see how they like it.


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

Love it! You can even dress it up with beads, if you want more bling!


----------



## AnDee (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you for the link. I love the bracelet style. Would make a quick project for the times I spend waiting somewhere.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

That is so cool! Thanks!


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you for the link. I think my daughter and granddaughters would like these.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Thank you for the link. I too have bookmarked it . Would make a great little Christmas gift for those who have everything. Just love it.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Take a look at her pinterest board for more inspiration...
julie


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

I am just finishing up a shoulder bag and this is just in time.
I will make this pattern for the handle. Thanks


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Very nice. Would make a nice quick knit gift.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Very nice . .thanks for sharing !


----------



## babysnapdragon (Nov 14, 2012)

I have made this and given it as a 21st present. I sewed seed pearls into the grooves and attached a handmade flower pearl button to go through the loop. The cotton yarn was in ecru and the pearls were creamy. It was so soft to the touch and very pretty. Sorry no picture as I had been very ill prior to finishing it and it was as much as I could do at the time to complete it in time for the person I gave it to.


----------



## Beila Charna (Apr 28, 2012)

babysnapdragon, I hope you are feeling better. Your gift sounds lovely.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Beila Charna said:


> http://olgajazzzy.blogspot.com/2010/12/cable-braided-necklace.html


Thanks for the post, very unique!


----------



## Sherlock (Jul 19, 2011)

I made one of these. Simple, quick and effective. A fun and stylish item!


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

This is really nice. I think it would be cute worn with the button in front too!

I agree it would work great as a handle for sewn, knit or crocheted purses.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kanddmom (Apr 2, 2013)

Lovely! Thanks so much for the link. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

JeanWilkins said:


> That is very pretty and wouldn't take long to make. Make nice presents, too. :thumbup: Thank you for posting it. I saved it and am going to show the pattern to my granddaughters and my daughter to see how they like it.


Showed the picture on the pattern to my daughter and her 2 youngest daughters and they all like it. I'll have to make it. :thumbup:


----------



## PhylD (Mar 2, 2013)

I have some Vanna's Glamour yarn leftover from a crown I knitted for my niece and this will be perfect to use it up and make a very stylish gift to myself. Thanks!.


----------

